# Poulan owns Husqvarna??



## KTM640 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey all, just stopped by my local Stihl dealer to pick up some parts and noticed they now sell Husqvarna.

I asked the owner about it and she replied, "you can call it that". I asked what do you mean. She said that Poulan bought out Husqvarna. I said really.

Anybody else hear anything about it??


----------



## Brad101 (Jan 15, 2010)

It's actually the other way around, and Husqvarna owns lots of different outdoor power equipment companys.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 15, 2010)

I think its the other way around. Husqvarna purchased Poulan.


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 15, 2010)

KTM640 said:


> Hey all, just stopped by my local Stihl dealer to pick up some parts and noticed they now sell Husqvarna.
> 
> I asked the owner about it and she replied, "you can call it that". I asked what do you mean. She said that Poulan bought out Husqvarna. I said really.
> 
> Anybody else hear anything about it??



IMHO, Stihl has nothing to snub their nose at any company. They (Stihl) build saws everday with the same construction design and methods as everyone else (husky, echo). EVERY company that builds saws today builds a low cost "homeowner" grade saw. The only thing is Husqvarna chose to eliminate the "pro" grade Poulans to lessen the compitition to their "legecy" line of saws. The same Husqvarna also now owns McCulluch too and yes they ain't much either.

You can buy the same saw in either Husqvarna, Poulan, or Jonsered. Obviously not all models are the same but they do make a few saws that the only change is the color of the plastic.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup Husqvarna owns in some way shape or form, Poulan, Weedeater, Jonserad, Partner, Zenoha (Red Max) Flymo and probably a couple of dozen other companies I can think of now. Did you know that Stihl owns a company called Viking?? Irony or poetic justice. I will let the global consumer decide.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont think husky owns all these companys, electrolux owns husky , and also owns the other saw companys.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> I dont think husky owns all these companys, electrolux owns husky , and also owns the other saw companys.



Nope, The *** division was spun off from electrolux with Husqvarna as the controlling company. Husqvarna owns Jonsered, Poulan, Weedeater, Partner, McCulloch, Redmax, Yazoo-Kees, Bluebird, Flymo, Klippo, and a bunch of construction products companies such as Target, Dimas, Diamant-Boart, Soft-cut and some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 15, 2010)

Back before i bought my 372, i had been considering a Dolmar 7900. I drove 40 miles to a Dolmar dealer to check them out. While i was browsing, the owner of the shop started bad-mouthing Husqvarna saws. He told me even the XPs were really just cheap Poulan saws. Out i went, and the following day i went and bought a Husqvarna 372.

Either one of two things going on when a dealer resorts to brand-bashing.

1) They can't sell the brand they deal on it's own merits.

2) They are too stoopid to know what the #### they are talking about.


No matter if its one or two...... i don't spend my money there.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 15, 2010)

VI sawguy said:


> Nope, The *** division was spun off from electrolux with Husqvarna as the controlling company. Husqvarna owns Jonsered, Poulan, Weedeater, Partner, McCulloch, Redmax, Yazoo-Kees, Bluebird, Flymo, Klippo, and a bunch of construction products companies such as Target, Dimas, Diamant-Boart, Soft-cut and some others I'm forgetting.



Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!


----------



## gink595 (Jan 15, 2010)

CentaurG2 said:


> Did you know that Stihl owns a company called Viking?? Irony or poetic justice. I will let the global consumer decide.



Husqvarna or Electrolux owns Viking, My wifes sewing machine is a Viking and it Husqvarna written on it.


----------



## terry2tmd (Jan 15, 2010)

*Does it really matter?*

Seriously once in my youth I read a article by a guy named, "Smokey Yunick."
He built all sorts of engines, But One Quote he made still stands out in my mind, "Do you really think a motor knows what brand it is?" He seemed to believe that it was more about personal preference and the talent of the the builders.
I think the same thing applies to saws, I own stihl, Husqvarna, McChulloch, and poulan Chainsaws. They all have different personalities(for lack of a better word) and I have found good and bad in them all. My 051 is a torque monster I love the clutch in it, but a three piece fuel line, and ultra fine wire coming out of the coil for contacts is asking for problems in a saw this size. The same for my husky 2100cd great power, never had a problem getting it to run, but the oil pump is junk, and they coud have come up with a better throttle linkage. Fact is guys we are seeing some of the best made chainsaws in the history of chainsaws coming out these days. What does the name really mean if you can depend on your saw and get parts for it what's the problem?


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
> Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!



Electrolux decided to consolidate it's outdoor products under Husqvarna and then decided to spin off Husqvarna and it is now Husqvarna AB as of 2006 http://corporate.husqvarna.com/inde..._releases&t=detail&afw_id=1041068&afw_lang=en


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
> Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!



Uhhhhhhhhhhh he has his facts right. Elux spun off Husky in 2006. Here's da proof. Husqvarna is now Husqvarna.

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/sy...sults.asp?symb=husqvarna&country=all&type=all


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> Electrolux decided to consolidate it's outdoor products under Husqvarna and then decided to spin off Husqvarna and it is now Husqvarna AB as of 2006 http://corporate.husqvarna.com/inde..._releases&t=detail&afw_id=1041068&afw_lang=en





You beat me by 2 minutes, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Husqvarna or Electrolux owns Viking, My wifes sewing machine is a Viking and it Husqvarna written on it.



Must be two Viking companies. Stihl owns the lawn equipment maker called Viking. Not sold in the USA.

http://uk.catalog.stihl.com/katalog/uebersichtproduktgruppen/700/default.htm


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 15, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhh he has his facts right. Elux spun off Husky in 2006. Here's da proof. Husqvarna is now Husqvarna.
> 
> http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/sy...sults.asp?symb=husqvarna&country=all&type=all


 UHH If you go look on electrolux it says they own jonsered as today! You guys didnt do much research, did you! First of all I said jonsered and husky and alot of other companys are owned by electrolux! They are and all you mumbo jumbo about spin off means nothing. I happen to have a husqvarna sales book 2007 that says in big letter electrolux inside ! Also the point I was making was husky does not own jonsered, if you would like to inform electrolux that they need to change their company website that list the companys they own , because they dont own jonsered . I would be interested in hearing their reply! LMAO


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> UHH If you go look on electrolux it says they own jonsered as today!



http://corporate.husqvarna.com/?p=about&s=brands&afw_lang=en

this is the list of all E-Lux brands http://www.electrolux.com/node658.aspx


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> UHH If you go look on electrolux it says they own jonsered as today!



Really, I thought J-reds were black and red Huskies, interesting. Post the link, I wanna read that..


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> http://corporate.husqvarna.com/?p=about&s=brands&afw_lang=en
> 
> this is the list of all E-Lux brands http://www.electrolux.com/node658.aspx



You is a fast man,LOL


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 15, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> http://corporate.husqvarna.com/?p=about&s=brands&afw_lang=en
> 
> this is the list of all E-Lux brands http://www.electrolux.com/node658.aspx



That is not the whole list! I wont tell you were to find them you have to do that on your own! Notice there are no saw companys on your list! That could be a clue!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> That is not the whole list! I wont tell you were to find them you have to do that on your own! Notice there are no saw companys on your list! That could be a clue!



Did you click on both links he provided? Seems Husqvarna is claiming J-red is part of them. Now I'm confused, its like fathers day in DC, nobody knows who their daddy is, LOL


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> That is not the whole list! I wont tell you were to find them you have to do that on your own! Notice there are no saw companys on your list! That could be a clue!



Well, considering I have shown you where it shows that Jonsered is a brand owned by Husqvarna AB and I have shown you where it shows that Electrolux divested Husqvarna AB in 2006(decision was annouced in Feb 2005)I have nothing to worry about, I was simply trying to help you.

btw, here's one more attempt http://www.electrolux.com/node296.aspx


----------



## parrisw (Jan 15, 2010)

Tell your dealer he is full of CHIT, and doesn't know what the hell he is talking about.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 15, 2010)

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/manuals/e_parts.asp Try this boys, this is one many many links that state that husqvarna power equip, formerly known as electrolux home products, are grouped under the husqvarna name but owned by electrolux, it includes jonsered and many many more. Ill not give you any more help, if all you can find is a list of their appliance companys your way off base! You guys amaze me not only do you think you know alot more than you do, you dont know how to do simple research my 12 yr old can do. And if you do stumble onto somthing about elecrtolux grouping all the outdoor power companys under the husqvarna name you dont read on enough to see they still own them just a new division ! Anyway I wont argue anymore with you guys, you cant even make it interesting! LOL 

Hey here is another one for you, see if you can prove to each other who owns General motors, that might be easier for you!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/manuals/e_parts.asp Try this boys, this is one many many links that state that husqvarna power equip, formerly known as electrolux home products, are grouped under the husqvarna name but owned by electrolux, it includes jonsered and many many more. Ill not give you any more help, if all you can find is a list of their appliance companys your way off base! You guys amaze me not only do you think you know alot more than you do, you dont know how to do simple research my 12 yr old can do. And if you do stumble onto somthing about elecrtolux grouping all the outdoor power companys under the husqvarna name you dont read on enough to see they still own them just a new division ! Anyway I wont argue anymore with you guys, you cant even make it interesting! LOL



Now your being a smart azz. Instead of all that yaking simply put up a link from ELUX, not some part supplier, that says ELUX owns Husky. Do it and I'll be happy to say your right, if you can't I'll be the first to say I told ya so, go for it...


----------



## TommySaw (Jan 15, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/manuals/e_parts.asp Try this boys, this is one many many links that state that husqvarna power equip, formerly known as electrolux home products, are grouped under the husqvarna name but owned by electrolux, it includes jonsered and many many more. Ill not give you any more help, if all you can find is a list of their appliance companys your way off base! You guys amaze me not only do you think you know alot more than you do, you dont know how to do simple research my 12 yr old can do. And if you do stumble onto somthing about elecrtolux grouping all the outdoor power companys under the husqvarna name you dont read on enough to see they still own them just a new division ! Anyway I wont argue anymore with you guys, you cant even make it interesting! LOL
> 
> Hey here is another one for you, see if you can prove to each other who owns General motors, that might be easier for you!



Now you're just being stupid, AB Electrolux IS Electrolux and they consolidated all of Electrolux Outdoor under Husqvarna, a wholly owned subsidiary. THEN the Board of Directors of AB Electrolux decided to concentrate on the appliance divisions which is where they started and so decided to divest themselves of the Outdoor Products division, now known as Husqvarna Outdoor, thus creating Husqvarna AB a publicly owned company since 2006.

If you want to know something research the companies themselves not some parts site.


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 16, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> Now you're just being stupid, AB Electrolux IS Electrolux and they consolidated all of Electrolux Outdoor under Husqvarna, a wholly owned subsidiary. THEN the Board of Directors of AB Electrolux decided to concentrate on the appliance divisions which is where they started and so decided to divest themselves of the Outdoor Products division, now known as Husqvarna Outdoor, thus creating Husqvarna AB a publicly owned company since 2006.
> 
> If you want to know something research the companies themselves not some parts site.



Good post, on the money,


----------



## leonbentz (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, this is what I found on the site that mowoodchopper is referring too. 



•*ELECTROLUX Home Products ( now known as Husqvarna Outdoor Products Inc., formerly [ 6-2006 ]* parent of Partner, Poulan, WeedEater, Diamant Boart, Dimas, Husqvarna including [in Europe] McCulloch, Jonsered, Partner Industrial, Target, which are now grouped under Husqvarna AB ). Manufactured products for brands / retailers: Agway, Atlas, AYP (American Yard Products), Central Park, Carolina, Champion, Coast / Coast, Co-op, Cotter Canada, Home Depot, Huskee, Jonsered, K-Gro, Kingcraft, Lowes, Maxim, Meijer, Menards, Mighty Mow, Poulan, Poulan Pro, Price Com., Quality, Quality Pro, Rally, Rally Plus, Ranch King, Sears, Southern States, Statesman, Tenn. Farmer, Turf Power, Walter, WeedEater, Western Auto, Winston Pro, Wizard, Wizard Plus, Yard Pro, and probably others.


----------



## crmyers (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.electrolux.com/node296.aspx

Found this on the above site:

2006
The Electrolux board decides to spin off Electrolux Outdoor to its shareholders and the shares are listed on the Stockholm Stock Exchange. The name of the new company is Husqvarna AB.
Electrolux introduces the Iron Aid Dryer – the first steam tumble dryer on the market.


----------



## VI sawguy (Jan 16, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
> Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!



I do have my fact straights, here's a couple press releases:

Press releases
Husqvarna listed on Stockholm Stock Exchange

13 June, 2006 08:51
As of today, Husqvarna is on the O-list of the Stockholm Stock Exchange. The ticker is HUSQ. A trading lot comprises 100 shares.

Husqvarna consists of the previous Outdoor Products segment within Electrolux. The shares in Husqvarna have been distributed to the shareholders in Electrolux in accordance with the decision by the Electrolux Annual Meeting in April 2006.

Husqvarna is the world's largest producer of chainsaws, lawn mowers and other portable petrol-powered garden equipment such as trimmers and blowers, as well as diamond tools for the construction and stone industries. In 2005 net sales amounted to SEK 28.8 billion and the average number of employees was 11,700.

More information on Husqvarna is available in the listing prospectus, which can be downloaded at www.husqvarna.com

For more information, please contact Åsa Stenqvist, Head of Corporate Communications and Investor Relations, tel. +46 8 738 64 94

This article is about Husqvarna AB. For other uses, see Husqvarna.
Husqvarna AB

Type	Public (OMX: HUSQ B)
Founded	1959 (1689)
Headquarters	Stockholm, Sweden
Key people	Magnus Yngen, President and CEO
Industry	Consumer Durables
Products	Outdoor power products for forestry, park maintenance and lawn and garden care.
Cutting equipment and diamond tools for the construction and stone industries.
Revenue	SEK 33,3 billion (2007)
Operating income	SEK 3,6 billion (2007)
Employees	16,000 (2007)
Website	www.husqvarna.com
Husqvarna AB (OMX: HUSQ B) is a Swedish manufacturer, the world's largest producer of chainsaws, lawn and garden equipment, and cutting equipment for the stone and construction industries. The company was spun off by Electrolux in 2006.[1]


----------



## ray benson (Jan 16, 2010)

Electrolux shareholder information -


Distribution of Husqvarna in June 2006
According to the decision of the AGM 2006 all shares in the wholly owned subsidiary Husqvarna AB have been distributed to the shareholders in Electrolux. Holders of Electrolux shares on the record date June 12, 2006, have recived one A- or B-share in Husqvarna for every A- or B-share in Electrolux. The price of the Electrolux share was adjusted on June 8 to reflect the fact that Husqvarna is no longer part of Electrolux. Trading in the Husqvarna shares started on June 13, 2006, on the O-list of the Stockholm Stock Exchange. 
http://www.electrolux.com/shareholder_information.aspx


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jan 16, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> I dont think husky owns all these companys, electrolux owns husky , and also owns the other saw companys.



yep electrolux is the main one then husky is on a branch off of electrolux not just chainsaws either they own some of the big machines also you ever heard about ayp mowers american yard products well electrolux owns that as well those are famous at sears 

also they are in the refrigerator business as well


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> I dont think husky owns all these companys, electrolux owns husky , and also owns the other saw companys.



Wrong answer!




THALL10326 said:


> Must be two Viking companies. Stihl owns the lawn equipment maker called Viking. Not sold in the USA.
> 
> http://uk.catalog.stihl.com/katalog/uebersichtproduktgruppen/700/default.htm



:agree2:



THALL10326 said:


> Now your being a smart azz. Instead of all that yaking simply put up a link from ELUX, not some part supplier, that says ELUX owns Husky. Do it and I'll be happy to say your right, if you can't I'll be the first to say I told ya so, go for it...



:agree2:



TommySaw said:


> Now you're just being stupid, AB Electrolux IS Electrolux and they consolidated all of Electrolux Outdoor under Husqvarna, a wholly owned subsidiary. THEN the Board of Directors of AB Electrolux decided to concentrate on the appliance divisions which is where they started and so decided to divest themselves of the Outdoor Products division, now known as Husqvarna Outdoor, thus creating Husqvarna AB a publicly owned company since 2006.
> 
> If you want to know something research the companies themselves not some parts site.



:agree2:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 16, 2010)

leonbentz said:


> Well, this is what I found on the site that mowoodchopper is referring too.
> 
> 
> 
> •*ELECTROLUX Home Products ( now known as Husqvarna Outdoor Products Inc., formerly [ 6-2006 ]* parent of Partner, Poulan, WeedEater, Diamant Boart, Dimas, Husqvarna including [in Europe] McCulloch, Jonsered, Partner Industrial, Target, which are now grouped under Husqvarna AB ). Manufactured products for brands / retailers: Agway, Atlas, AYP (American Yard Products), Central Park, Carolina, Champion, Coast / Coast, Co-op, Cotter Canada, Home Depot, Huskee, Jonsered, K-Gro, Kingcraft, Lowes, Maxim, Meijer, Menards, Mighty Mow, Poulan, Poulan Pro, Price Com., Quality, Quality Pro, Rally, Rally Plus, Ranch King, Sears, Southern States, Statesman, Tenn. Farmer, Turf Power, Walter, WeedEater, Western Auto, Winston Pro, Wizard, Wizard Plus, Yard Pro, and probably others.






Also if you will look further it list all of the warranty issues etc on these brands, electrolux companys! You guys just read what you want to!


----------



## cpr (Jan 16, 2010)

OK, I always believe the parts distributors more than the horse's mouth...

The ONLY way Electrolux still "owns" Husky et. al. is if their financial investments include Husqvarna AB shares in its portfolio.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 16, 2010)

cpr said:


> OK, I always believe the parts distributors more than the horse's mouth...
> 
> The ONLY way Electrolux still "owns" Husky et. al. is if their financial investments include Husqvarna AB shares in its portfolio.



correct!


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.electrolux.com/national_consumer_brands.aspx

This is a link to electrolux.com! Check out the list of brands it owns!

There is one there called husqvarna, Just because husqvarna was spun off and has its own name does not mean electrolux or electroluxes investors do not still hold enough shares to control the husvarna name. You can show all the share holder breakdowns you want but you dont know how much electrolux actually does control. According to their website they still control husqvarna!


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 16, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> http://www.electrolux.com/national_consumer_brands.aspx
> 
> This is a link to electrolux.com! Check out the list of brands it owns!
> 
> There is one there called husqvarna, Just because husqvarna was spun off and has its own name does not mean electrolux or electroluxes investors do not still hold enough shares to control the husvarna name. You can show all the share holder breakdowns you want but you dont know how much electrolux actually does control. According to their website they still control husqvarna!



LOLOL, click on the Husky name link in that and see what comes up, see any chainsaws, any outdoor power equipment. Man give it a rest. Your wrong and you've been proven wrong so let it go.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, click on the Husky name link in that and see what comes up, see any chainsaws, any outdoor power equipment. Man give it a rest. Your wrong and you've been proven wrong so let it go.



LOL - I leave the work to you, you are doing well..........


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 16, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
> Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!



It was spun off a year or so ago. April 24, 2006 to be exact. Shares were given to Electrolux shareholders, but they are now separate companies.

http://www.electrolux.com/node82.aspx


----------



## deezlfan (Jan 16, 2010)

> There is one there called husqvarna, Just because husqvarna was spun off and has its own name does not mean electrolux or electroluxes investors do not still hold enough shares to control the husvarna name.



Yup, he's right. By following his link you can see Elux still sells Husqvarna CONSUMER APPLIANCES. Not a chainsaw or single piece of *** in sight. Licensing a trade name is quite different than owning or controlling an entire company. How that web page indicates that one company controls the other is not apparent to me. Excuse me while I put on my personal floatation device. I fear this ship is sinking fast.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2010)

deezlfan said:


> Yup, he's right. By following his link you can see Elux still sells Husqvarna CONSUMER APPLIANCES. Not a chainsaw or single piece of *** in sight. Licensing a trade name is quite different than owning or controlling an entire company. How that web page indicates that one company controls the other is not apparent to me. Excuse me while I put on my personal floatation device. I fear this ship is sinking fast.



The Spin-off of Husky (with lots of other *** brands under it) is about *** equipment (like chainsaws) only, and not about "home products", like refrigerators, sewing machines etc!


----------



## Banshee (Jan 16, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Back before i bought my 372, i had been considering a Dolmar 7900. I drove 40 miles to a Dolmar dealer to check them out. While i was browsing, the owner of the shop started bad-mouthing Husqvarna saws. He told me even the XPs were really just cheap Poulan saws. Out i went, and the following day i went and bought a Husqvarna 372.
> 
> Either one of two things going on when a dealer resorts to brand-bashing.
> 
> ...





I agree. I'm a Husky fan, but I like Huskies because they are a good saw. Not because I think Stihl's are junk. Far from it. They both make great saws and they both make bad saws. 

Cheers for walking out and going to another dealer.


----------



## drwebster93 (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, I am going to try to set this straight. Husqvarna started out as it's own company. Then, Electrolux bought them. Then, Husqvarna split off from Electrolux and has since been it's own company once again.

Here is the proof:
http://corporate.husqvarna.com/?p=about&s=history&t=timeline&afw_lang=en

And yes, Husqvarna owns Poulan.

Here is the proof (look under the "Brands" section):
http://corporate.husqvarna.com/?p=about&afw_lang=en

-drwebster93


----------



## teatersroad (Jan 16, 2010)

Ductape said:


> Back before i bought my 372, i had been considering a Dolmar 7900. I drove 40 miles to a Dolmar dealer to check them out. While i was browsing, the owner of the shop started bad-mouthing Husqvarna saws. He told me even the XPs were really just cheap Poulan saws. Out i went, and the following day i went and bought a Husqvarna 372.
> 
> Either one of two things going on when a dealer resorts to brand-bashing.
> 
> ...



Thank You for that. Amid the banter about who owns whom(?), I took this to be the more compelling point. Don't talk down the competition. When that happens I walk too. Can't trust such a charactor.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 16, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> yep electrolux is the main one then husky is on a branch off of electrolux not just chainsaws either they own some of the big machines also you ever heard about ayp mowers american yard products well electrolux owns that as well those are famous at sears
> 
> also they are in the refrigerator business as well


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 16, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> yep electrolux is the main one then husky is on a branch off of electrolux not just chainsaws either they own some of the big machines also you ever heard about ayp mowers american yard products well electrolux owns that as well those are famous at sears
> 
> also they are in the refrigerator business as well





mowoodchopper said:


>



You both missed the main point of the story - this is *not* about refrigerators and sewing machines, some times a well reputed brand name is used by more than one company, in different contexts, as they own the right to use it! :censored::censored::censored:


----------



## THALL10326 (Jan 16, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> You both missed the main point of the story! :censored::censored::censored:



Wasn't missed, it was ignored but the fact remains, Husqvarna is Husqvarna, not Elux owned anymore...


----------



## terry2tmd (Jan 17, 2010)

Whoever owns who lets put up a request to bring back a more modern version of the McCulloch 10-10 or the super 250, or how about poulans 3400 or 5800 some real saws, not this plastic trash.


----------



## leonbentz (Jan 17, 2010)

terry2tmd said:


> Whoever owns who lets put up a request to bring back a more modern version of the McCulloch 10-10 or the super 250, or how about poulans 3400 or 5800 some real saws, not this plastic trash.



Cool. I own a 10-10 :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:


----------



## crmyers (Jan 17, 2010)

leonbentz said:


> Cool. I own a 10-10 :greenchainsaw::greenchainsaw:



Gave you rep for the 10-10. I have one too, great saw.


----------



## terry2tmd (Jan 17, 2010)

10-10's are tough little bugers, looking to get one to add to my little collection! I once had a 250 though that I all but wore out, money got tight and had to let it go, still miss it!


----------



## keith811 (Mar 12, 2010)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL, click on the Husky name link in that and see what comes up, see any chainsaws, any outdoor power equipment. Man give it a rest. Your wrong and you've been proven wrong so let it go.



looks like kitchen stuff at a glance, this is entertaining


----------



## bobsreturn (Mar 12, 2010)

ok so who owns echo ? should be good for some discussion . is it a fridge maker ? a sewing machine ? and does it make a diference?if its a good saw , opcorn:


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 12, 2010)

Geez Mowood, you're being pig headed, so much of a paper trail and still you wont believe 

Tommy, Niko, et al are all correct, they are separate companies as of '06, that's what happens when a business is divested or spun off.


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 12, 2010)

bobsreturn said:


> ok so who owns echo ? should be good for some discussion . is it a fridge maker ? a sewing machine ? and does it make a diference?if its a good saw , opcorn:



Echo (Kioritz) and Shindaiwa 'merged' although some are claiming it as an Echo takeover. The new entity is called Yamabiko Corporation and no, they apparently don't make fridges, sewing machines or washing machines 

http://www.shindaiwa.co.jp/en/important/imp081201-1.pdf

http://www.echo-worldwide.com/news.html


----------



## tdi-rick (Mar 12, 2010)

BTW, someone on another forum was claiming that Makita had divested Dolmar 

Yep, that makes sense as Makita continue to phase out the Dolmar name in so many markets around the world and expand Makita *** .....


----------



## bobsreturn (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey thanks for that have a few shindaiwas757s ,excellent saws and echo 50cc along with a husky and a few 60cc homelites . as long as the bars /chains interchange,husky and shindaiwas do any way . otherwise you end up with a lot of stuff that doesnt fit . guilty , cheers bob


----------



## spacemule (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a sad man who can't admit he's wrong after he's acted like a condescending arrogant ass.


----------



## Little Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on guys Would it make a difference as to who owned the company. If your choice of product be Stihl, Husky, J red, Dolmar do you when you make up your mind to buy a saw think NO i will not buy that saw because ABCD owns the company I would think it came down to 1, is it a good product.2 is there a good dealer near.3 are spares easy to obtain 4 have people on this & other forums had good results/service from the chosen saw. I don`t think I would be changing my mind if I suddenly found that the saw company making the saw of my choice had been taken over/bought out so long as the quality remains. If not sooner rather than later it won`t matter who owns it it will have gone PHUTT


----------



## spike60 (Mar 12, 2010)

The fact is undisputable that Husqvarna is a separate company from Electrolux. 

A key distinction that must be understood is that when it was spun off from Elux, the shares in the new Husqvarna were given to the existing shareholders of Elux. So, while it is accurate to say that Husqvarna is mostly owned by the same people/shareholders that own Elux, it is not true that Husqvarna is owned BY Elux. 

Some other definitions are also changed. In the past, it was accurate to say that Husky and Jonsered were both brands that were owned by Elux. But now it is clear that Husqvarna in fact owns Jonsered. 

It's also important to understand the reasoning behind this. The outdoor products part of the business had grown so big, that it really required it's own distinct operating entity. It no longer made sense to share management with the "white goods" part of the business. Several years ago, there was a deal in place to aquire Scag. The *** side was all set to go, but issues on the white goods side killed the deal. It had become obvious that both businesses had to get out of each others way. 

It may be big news in the *** industry, but how all this pertains to us guys on the site isn't all that significant in my mind. If you have a 372XP that was built in 2004 it's an ELUX product, but one built last year is a Husqvarna product??? It's the same saw. Built in the same place by the same people. So what? 

I suppose that if someone is excessively caught up in the brand identity/image thing, that image is dilluted if you must concede that your favorite brand is "owned" by another entity. So, in that respect Husky fans no longer have to endure jokes about being owned by a sewing machine company or whatever. But an awful lot of good saws, (262, 288, 272 etc), came out of that organization.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> The fact is undisputable that Husqvarna is a separate company from Electrolux.
> 
> A key distinction that must be understood is that when it was spun off from Elux, the shares in the new Husqvarna were given to the existing shareholders of Elux. So, while it is accurate to say that Husqvarna is mostly owned by the same people/shareholders that own Elux, it is not true that Husqvarna is owned BY Elux.
> 
> ...



Sad part being is that Husqvarna is in financially hardtimes right now ....


----------



## Steveguy (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard that EFCO and ECHO were the same company, but one was just a misspelling of the other and both are owned by WATERPIK. Waterpik is planning to come out with a 60cc two stroke oral cleaning device if they can figure out how to keep the cat. muffler cool enough to avoid facial burns.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 12, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Sad part being is that Husqvarna is in financially hardtimes right now ....




Steve; that's not even close to being accurate. They are swimming in cash right now. Looking to buy more companies.


----------



## GlenM (Mar 12, 2010)

Is it true that Bill Gates is looking at Stihl ??


----------



## Billy Jack (Mar 12, 2010)

*Electrolux and Husqvarna*

Let me muddy the waters even further.

While Husqvarna did "spin off" from Electrolux, per se, they are indeed still very closely linked. The proof of this is that with the last six months or so Electrolux decided to move their HQ to Charlotte, NC. Within TWO months of that, Husqvarna announced they would move their HQ from (Atlanta?) to Charlotte as well.

That ain't a coincidence. Seems like the biggest difference from 2006 is the way stocks are purchased and sold. The two companies act a lot like siamese twins.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 12, 2010)

http://corporate.husqvarna.com/files/press/husqvarna/201002232363-2.pdf


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 12, 2010)

Spike is the reason Husky is now allowing online sales on none pro equipment to help with poors sales numbers??


Swimming in money .........· *The Board proposes a dividend of SEK 1 (0) for 2009.* ...If I were an stock holded I'd be pissed

.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 12, 2010)

terry2tmd said:


> Whoever owns who lets put up a request to bring back a more modern version of the McCulloch 10-10 or the super 250, or how about poulans 3400 or 5800 some real saws, not this plastic trash.



I agree but a 5800 poulan does'nt exist.


----------



## spike60 (Mar 12, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Spike is the reason Husky is now allowing online sales on none pro equipment to help with poors sales numbers??
> 
> 
> Swimming in money .........· *The Board proposes a dividend of SEK 1 (0) for 2009.* ...If I were an stock holded I'd be pissed
> ...



Adding the other "box store" models to the online sales isn't going to have much of an impact on the big picture. The strategy has been to hold on to cash during the lean market to remain in a strong position, and in that sense they are in great shape despite a sales slump that has affected just about everything in the economy. Magnus is a really sharp guy.

One thing I've learned over the years, and we'll use Husky and Stihl as an example, is this: People like to torpedo the competition with suggestions, rumors and innuendo. You will almost constantly here of Stihl and Husky people making remarks that the other one is "in trouble" or "hurting" or "not doing so good". Both companies are equally guilty of this. Last year they were both doing it. You would have thought that they were both going out of business. Same for Exmark and Scag, and there are no doubt plenty of other examples.

And we also have to be honest that a lot of that goes on here on the site as well. A guy with a somewhat known dislike for Husky, such as yourself, is going to be just as quick to jump on that type of bandwagon. And to be fair, a Husky guy such as myself is just as inclined to paint the rosiest picture possible. It's just human nature, but our biases are usually on display here for all to see.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 12, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Adding the other "box store" models to the online sales isn't going to have much of an impact on the big picture. The strategy has been to hold on to cash during the lean market to remain in a strong position, and in that sense they are in great shape despite a sales slump that has affected just about everything in the economy. Magnus is a really sharp guy.
> 
> One thing I've learned over the years, and we'll use Husky and Stihl as an example, is this: People like to torpedo the competition with suggestions, rumors and innuendo. You will almost constantly here of Stihl and Husky people making remarks that the other one is "in trouble" or "hurting" or "not doing so good". Both companies are equally guilty of this. Last year they were both doing it. You would have thought that they were both going out of business. Same for Exmark and Scag, and there are no doubt plenty of other examples.
> 
> And we also have to be honest that a lot of that goes on here on the site as well. *A guy with a somewhat known dislike for Husky*, such as yourself, is going to be just as quick to jump on that type of bandwagon. And to be fair, *a Husky guy such as myself is just as inclined to paint the rosiest picture possible.* It's just human nature, but our biases are usually on display here for all to see.



Time to sell all my Huskys because of my known dislike for them....



Spike where is the swimming in money?? ....

The Board proposes a dividend of SEK 1 (0) for 2009


Why no dividend for the shareholders if there swimming in all this money??




bandwagon...............More like reading financial reports ...

.


----------



## willy1430 (Jun 25, 2010)

mowoodchopper said:


> Hate to tell you but you might wanna get your facts straight before you jump.
> Go to do some research, like go to electrolux s company website youll find it states eloctrolux owns jonsered, husqvarna, etc also if you search the parent company of jonsered it says electrolux. Husqvarna is not the big guy ,electrolux is. And by the way your list of companys is way short of what electrolux actually owns!



Husqvarna owns itself and owns "AYP" along with many other companies. They are the largest "***" dealer in the world


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 25, 2010)

VI sawguy said:


> Nope, The *** division was spun off from electrolux with Husqvarna as the controlling company. Husqvarna owns Jonsered, Poulan, Weedeater, Partner, McCulloch, Redmax, Yazoo-Kees, Bluebird, Flymo, Klippo, and a bunch of construction products companies such as Target, Dimas, Diamant-Boart, Soft-cut and some others I'm forgetting.



Yep, and it it has been that way for some years!



Ductape said:


> Back before i bought my 372, i had been considering a Dolmar 7900. I drove 40 miles to a Dolmar dealer to check them out. While i was browsing, the owner of the shop started bad-mouthing Husqvarna saws. He told me even the XPs were really just cheap Poulan saws. Out i went, and the following day i went and bought a Husqvarna 372.
> 
> Either one of two things going on when a dealer resorts to brand-bashing.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a 2) case.....:censored:



gink595 said:


> Husqvarna or Electrolux owns Viking, My wifes sewing machine is a Viking and it Husqvarna written on it.



There are at least two different Viking companies - one is owned by Stihl and the other by Electrolux - none is owned by Husky, as far as I know, but I believe E-Lux kept the right to use the Husqvarna name on anything but ***.


----------

